# FREE ONLINE SITEMAP GENERATORS



## heinz68000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have following question:

Can someone suggest me an serious site with free online sitemap generator for over 1000 URLs for following:
sitemap.xlm
sitemap.html
urllist.txt
which after I can upload to the tree of my site.
I'm subscribed to GOOGLE WEBTOOLS, BING WEBTOOLS and YAHOO WEBTOOLS

Thanks to all of you for hints

Heinz68000
*removed email for spam purposes*


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will have to do a little searching for this one. Are asking for a site that will automatically take your 1000 URLs and spit out the files you are looking for?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are already subscribed to google just use their site map generator.


----------



## heinz68000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi wmorri,

Thanks for your reply and advise.
Yes if you can find one.
I have use till now 
Create your Google Sitemap Online - XML Sitemaps Generator
But the maximum for free are 500 URLs.

Thanks again and have a nice weekend.
Heinz68000


----------



## heinz68000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello sobeit,

Thanks for your advise.
Is it this sitemap generator?
Create your Google Sitemap Online - XML Sitemaps Generator
But the maximum for free are 500 URLs.

Thanks again and have a nice weekend.
Heinz68000


----------

